# A new Canadian Martial Art!



## GouRonin (Sep 21, 2001)

For those of you familiar with the russian art of Systema here's a new twist to it Canadian Style!!!

http://www.royalcanadianmountedspetsnaz.com/


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 15, 2001)

Gou, that was an interesting site to say the least.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2001)

To paraphrase...

"I LOOOVE BEING A CANADIAN!"
:boing2::hammer:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 15, 2001)

When are we goona get together and work out the onehanded, one beer bottle kenpo system.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 15, 2001)

I was at my frat house last week. 
:cheers:

I stopped in to oversee an event and somehow I started working it.
:drinkbeer

Bad scene dood.
:uhoh:


----------



## Icepick (Nov 16, 2001)

Dude -

Don't you think you're police would catch more criminals if they ditched the horses and bought cars?  It's the 21st century, you know.

Giddyap!!!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 17, 2001)

Pssssssst!  Pssssssssssst!  In the last law enforcement challenge, the Canadains out drove, out shot and out answer tehir american counter parts.   Even if we were stilln stuck on horse back, I would put our law enforcrmnt up against our American neighbors any day of the week.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2001)

Yeah, but U.S. law enforcement wins hands down in the police brutality category!  Oh wait...that's a _bad_ thing  

Cthulhu


----------



## Icepick (Nov 17, 2001)

From www.royalcanadianmountedspetsnaz.com 

Q: Is Boishaya Borba anything like Aikido?
A: Um, well, let me see....NO! NYET! NON! Aikido is for silly men who like to wear skirts! Boishaya Borba is for killing many people in the blink of an eye! You see now? No? 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Gou -

Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 19, 2001)

It seems to find me.
:wah:


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 22, 2001)

http://www.standonguard.com/
:wavey:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 8, 2002)

A true Canadian Martial art would involve Ice, Beer, Tim Hortons, some neat sticks.  Oh damn we have that already it is called Hockey.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2002)

I thought it was Arnis.....  Oh wait...you said "Hortons" not "Hartman"... and he's not in Canada....but all the rest...Ice, Beer and neat sticks!  :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 8, 2002)

If I am correct the only ice needed when Mr. Hartman is around is to keep the drink the cold and to stop the swelling from the bangs and lumps.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2002)

I recall reading a serious article that claimed that Canadian fur trappers in the 1800s developed their own jujitsu-like art for fighting in heavy clothing and poor weather. Regrettably I no longer have the reference.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 2, 2002)

I too have heard about arts such as this. It's modified "Catch as Catch Can" or "Skull & Knuckles" fighting. Which means that anything goes and they learn what works and what doesn't for their environment.


----------

